# Dogs Are Everywhere Now!



## Della (Mar 2, 2022)

It seems like half the people in Walmart have their dogs with them these days, it seems to be the new thing.  I guess the fear of Covid germs has made any fear of dog germs seem minor.  When did stores start allowing them?

Last night I looked up in the local Big Boy and saw a woman up at the salad bar with her Chihuahua's head sticking out of her purse?  Then she went to her booth and held it up against her chest while she ate. I couldn't quit chuckling about it.  It seems so wrong yet somehow so right.


----------



## Packerjohn (Mar 2, 2022)

I think that some doggie owners are getting totally disgusting.  It's the fault of the stores to allow this.  I suppose they would "sell their mother to the devil" or whatever it takes to get customers into the stores and spend their money for the sake of consumerism.  Pretty soon we are going to have to clear dog poop from our shoes when we visit WalMart.  Is our society progressing or regressing?  I know that some folks sleep with their dogs but bringing them to stores and restaurants is something more because stores and restaurants are public places.  What's next doggies eating off the table at MacDonald's, Tim Horton's and maybe Burger King.  Oh yes, doggie poop coming to a restaurant next to you soon!  Glad to say I cook and eat at home.


----------



## win231 (Mar 2, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> I think that some doggie owners are getting totally disgusting.  It's the fault of the stores to allow this.  I suppose they would "sell their mother to the devil" or whatever it takes to get customers into the stores and spend their money for the sake of consumerism.  Pretty soon we are going to have to clear dog poop from our shoes when we visit WalMart.  Is our society progressing or regressing?  I know that some folks sleep with their dogs but bringing them to stores and restaurants is something more because stores and restaurants are public places.  What's next doggies eating off the table at MacDonald's, Tim Horton's and maybe Burger King.  Oh yes, doggie poop coming to a restaurant next to you soon!  Glad to say I cook and eat at home.


I think it's simply awful for people to bring their dogs to McDonald's or Burger King.
They are very unhealthy food choices.


----------



## Jan14 (Mar 2, 2022)

I think people are taking Service Dog way out of context.  I love animals but I don’t think they should be allowed in a restaurant unless truly a certified Service Dog.  Of course outdoor cafes an exception.  People are getting fake dog jackets that say service dog.  I do believe in some areas they are cracking down on this, I read somewhere.


----------



## win231 (Mar 2, 2022)

Jan14 said:


> I think people are taking Service Dog way out of context.  I love animals but I don’t think they should be allowed in a restaurant unless truly a certified Service Dog.  Of course outdoor cafes an exception.  People are getting fake dog jackets that say service dog.  I do believe in some areas they are cracking down on this, I read somewhere.


Could you explain the difference (concerning health, exposure to germs, bacteria, etc.) between a genuine service dog and someone's pet?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 2, 2022)

Only service dogs are permitted in the stores here...but since the beginning of the pandemic, and people having to stay home, the rise in dog ownership has quadrupled here.. every second person has a dog now...


----------



## Jeni (Mar 2, 2022)

Jan14 said:


> I think people are taking Service Dog way out of context.  I love animals but I don’t think they should be allowed in a restaurant unless truly a certified Service Dog.  Of course outdoor cafes an exception.  People are getting fake dog jackets that say service dog.  I do believe in some areas they are cracking down on this, I read somewhere.


It is a very big problem and most companies tell managers etc to error on the side of not offending the person,
Look how crazy it got on airlines before they cracked down.
 I worked for a large grocery retailer and people had dogs in their carts etc and it was unsanitary but because the wording in state rules was vague....... the upper corporation said look away from it cause telling folks who complain about we try to monitor is cheaper then a possible and often frivolous lawsuit by the pet owner.  
We could ask if they were service animals but honestly you can buy a vest or jacket that says they are and they are not. 

Actual service dogs are specifically trained on maneuvering in public spaces and when they need to relieve themselves etc, 
basic pets although house broken may not give owners the cues on this in a large store for example can not tell you how many times a "spill" cleanup was puppy pee.


----------



## Jan14 (Mar 2, 2022)

win231 said:


> Could you explain the difference (concerning health, exposure to germs, bacteria, etc.) between a genuine service dog and someone's pet





win231 said:


> Could you explain the difference (concerning health, exposure to germs, bacteria, etc.) between a genuine service dog and someone's pet?


No difference in germs.  I’m just assuming that there are laws that service dogs must be permitted in these establishments.  A certified service dog does go thru proper training.


----------



## Chet (Mar 2, 2022)

Jeni said:


> It is a very big problem and most companies tell managers etc to error on the side of not offending the person,
> Look how crazy it got on airlines before they cracked down.
> *I worked for a large grocery retailer and people had dogs in their carts* etc and it was unsanitary but because the wording in state rules was vague....... the upper corporation said look away from it cause telling folks who complain about we try to monitor is cheaper then a possible and often frivolous lawsuit by the pet owner.
> We could ask if they were service animals but honestly you can buy a vest or jacket that says they are and they are not.
> ...


I could be getting a little too pickey, but people put their small children in that fold out section near the cart's handle where their little diapered butt sits and customers later put some grocery items there.


----------



## Jeni (Mar 2, 2022)

Chet said:


> I could be getting a little too pickey, but people put their small children in that fold out section near the cart's handle where their little diapered butt sits and customers later put some grocery items there.


I see your point and yes similar issue but that area is the one usually wiped down if a customer wants,
pets in the big section of the cart with where you would need to wipe entire carts down... Saw some fairly dirty dogs carted around like that


----------



## Jan14 (Mar 2, 2022)

I own a retail store and I alllow pets in.  Snakes must be in a cage!   I also have had my dog in the store and a free roaming cat.  They bring a lot of joy to my customers. However, I feel restaurants are a little different.


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 2, 2022)

Not permitted in NJ.


----------



## Snow74 (Mar 2, 2022)

Here in Canada dogs are permitted in animal stores…Petsmart..Pet Value etc..now, if I were to bring my Great Pyrenees at 100 lbs food chomping machine..he would gobble all burgers within seconds..I love my Shakespeare and Mishka ( Husky) but,they do not belong in restaurants nor grocery stores..then again children should not be permitted to roam free while customers are trying to enjoy their meal..


----------



## Snow74 (Mar 2, 2022)

Jeni said:


> I see your point and yes similar issue but that area is the one usually wiped down if a customer wants,
> pets in the big section of the cart with where you would need to wipe entire carts down... Saw some fairly dirty dogs carted around like that


Discrimination  not fair to big dogs who can’t fit in cart…


----------



## Gaer (Mar 2, 2022)

I think   all you have to do to "make them a service dog " is buy a "service dog" vest or collar online.


----------



## Snow74 (Mar 2, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Only service dogs are permitted in the stores here...but since the beginning of the pandemic, and people having to stay home, the rise in dog ownership has quadrupled here.. every second person has a dog now...


Yes ,unfortunately once the pandemic neared it’s end many dogs were brought back like a disposable item! ( sorry I should stay away from animal chatter)


----------



## Snow74 (Mar 2, 2022)

Della said:


> It seems like half the people in Walmart have their dogs with them these days, it seems to be the new thing.  I guess the fear of Covid germs has made any fear of dog germs seem minor.  When did stores start allowing them?
> 
> Last night I looked up in the local Big Boy and saw a woman up at the salad bar with her Chihuahua's head sticking out of her purse?  Then she went to her booth and held it up against her chest while she ate. I couldn't quit chuckling about it.  It seems so wrong yet somehow so right.


It is wrong..just because my dogs don’t fit in a purse don’t mean it Is fair for the runts!


----------



## Della (Mar 2, 2022)

Jan14 said:


> I own a retail store and I alllow pets. Snakes must be in a cage!


Even if they're wearing a service vest?



Snow74 said:


> It is wrong..just because my dogs don’t fit in a purse don’t mean it Is fair for the runts!


My Dachshund could fit in a big purse, but I don't even take the little she-devil to the park, she's too nervous and snappy.   I did see a Great Pyrenees at The Golden Corral ( you all are seeing the classy places we frequent)  He was in a polite heap at the owner's feet. Of course I had to sit by it and strike up a conversation.

That's my only problem with the whole thing; sometimes,  I see the dog, my face lights up, the owner glares at me and turns away. Now, I have more sense than to approach a dog wearing a service vest, but otherwise, I say, "Don't bring it out if you don't want to share!"


----------



## Packerjohn (Mar 3, 2022)

win231 said:


> I think it's simply awful for people to bring their dogs to McDonald's or Burger King.
> They are very unhealthy food choices.


Not so long along there used to be signs in the windows of some restaurants that said, "No shirt, no shoes, no service" or something like that.  My goodness how times have changed.  Bringing in a big drooling dog seems to me a very unhealthy situation in any restaurant.  What are people thinking?  Perhaps they have no respect for their fellow human beings and perhaps they are pushing the limits to see what they can get away with.


----------



## Judycat (Mar 3, 2022)

Aw who doesn't love dogs.


----------



## Jeni (Mar 3, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> Not so long along there used to be signs in the windows of some restaurants that said, "No shirt, no shoes, no service" or something like that.  My goodness how times have changed.  Bringing in a big drooling dog seems to me a very unhealthy situation in any restaurant.  What are people thinking?  Perhaps they have no respect for their fellow human beings and perhaps they are pushing the limits to see what they can get away with.


that seems to be the thinking IMO ... how far can we go ....not just dogs either had people bring in birds or snakes or rodents 
Dogs are fine........ but there is a big difference ... not all dog is friendly ... not all are clean or trained..... but ALL owners seem to  say they are .....


----------

